# Kontakt: nagging Really replace? (Changes will be lost) dialog



## babylonwaves (May 4, 2017)

kontakt gurus -

i wonder if there's a way to entirely disable the "Really replace?" alert box entirely or at least select "Yes" with a key command? i believe i never ran into a situation where the default ("No") was what I wanted ...

i'm on a macOS.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

You cannot, it's a safety measure to ask you if you're sure you don't want to save any changes to the instrument already loaded. However pressing Y should execute the "Yes" button.


----------



## babylonwaves (May 4, 2017)

thanks - i've hoped you don't write that 

as for "Y" - no, not on a mac (or at least in Logic). maybe it is intended to be a safety measure but since neither their own synths nor any other synth/FX I know does that, it might just be a bad idea.


----------



## James Marshall (May 4, 2017)

I wish there was decent "undo" option if I replaced the wrong instrument by accident. Unless I'm missing one?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

You're not missing anything, it doesn't exist. You do have a list of recently openet instruments when you go to Files menu, so that might help to some extent.


----------



## James Marshall (May 4, 2017)

Ahh I thought as much, thanks for the tip!


----------



## GMusic (Nov 22, 2020)

This popup is an annoyance when browsing through several patches in Kontakt. NI should treat us as responsible adults and give us the option to disable it. If we overwrite something after that fact, then it's on us. No other instruments in my arsenal do this. I select a different preset, it changes right away. No annoying popups asking if I really want to make the change.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 22, 2020)

Yup! It's really annoying! Not all instruments trigger it, though. It'd be a much more fluid experience if it just allowed the change, but offered a Command-Z (Not sure of the Windows equivalent) take-back, on the odd occasion that a mistake was made.


----------



## pinki (Nov 22, 2020)

Agree! Super annoying pop up. It's, as we say in England - "arse about face" :emoji_wind_blowing_face:


----------



## wst3 (Nov 23, 2020)

I am a fan of "user agnostic" software (I think Roger Powell coined that phrase?).

Yes, there are times when I need to be warned before I do something catastrophic, and yes, catastrophic means different things to different people, but I do wish warnings were something we could configure!


----------

